# Trailering Two Horses Without a Divider?



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So two of my boys need to go to the vet. Not desperately, just shots/coggins. We have a 2 horse BP trailer that is straight load. We just recently replaced the flooring and did some body work on the inside. As a result, there's no place to insert the divider at the moment. 

Would it be safe to trailer two horses in the trailer without a divider? Would you do it? I know there's a lot of factors that could change your answer. They both trailer well and get along great. 

So safe or not? Would you do it/not do it and why?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We've done it many times. If they get along, should not be a concern.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I think it should be fine, just make sure to tie them.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've never done it before myself so I wasn't sure. Another boarder at the barn had a 2H trailer with a divider in it so if we ever needed to haul two at once, we would just use his. But he sold his trailer so we're now the only one at the barn with one. My two year old and pony get along great, been together since my boy was 5 months old, so there will be no issue of hissy fits in the trailer.


----------



## paintmered (Jul 27, 2014)

It is fine as long as they get along. Stock trailers don't have dividers.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yup, you should be fine, as long as your horses get along well.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

paintmered said:


> It is fine as long as they get along. Stock trailers don't have dividers.


Ours does. They are sometimes called stock/combo trailers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I never use shipping boots but I think I would in that situation. Usually stock trailers are a little roomier than a 2 horse straight load.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It shouldn't be a problem but like others have said, I think I'd tie them just to keep them from trying to turn around and getting jammed up in there.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The only problem is one horse leaning on the during cornering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

waresbear said:


> The only problem is one horse leaning on the during cornering.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Good point. So, I guess the solution to that is to calculate the number of left vs right turns on the route for both there and back. Once that is established, then the smallest (and most likely to be subject to squishing:lol would go on the side away from the cornering.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I always tie when hauling, even when theyre alone. Henny has a tendency to pace circles in the trailer going 60 down the highway. =.=

I also always put Henny on the left and Bubba on the right. Henny weighs around 800 while Bubba only weighs around 600. I read that since the roads are slanted for runoff, heavier horse should go on the left to decrease chances of flipping, so that's how I haul the boys and they do well.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The guys I used to share a cow pasture with took the divider OUT of their 2 horse s they could haul 3....all saddled and ready to work cattle!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

greentree said:


> The guys I used to share a cow pasture with took the divider OUT of their 2 horse s they could haul 3....all saddled and ready to work cattle!


 LOL! we bought a _real_ horse trailer a few years ago, after using it a few times I yanked the dividers out of it. 
It was a nice trailer but we sold it and went back to a stock trailer.


----------

